# Stinky pup--need the Listerine recipe!



## OutWest

Hi, I have seen a "recipe" here for a spray for dogs that eliminates coat odors. Tucker is a happy dog park player but rolls around and gets wet, etc. :yuck: Would like to mix up some spray so that I can clean him off when we leave the dog park. I bought the Listerine. But I need to know the proportions of Listerine to water to put into the spray bottle. 

Any helpers out there? THANKS.


----------



## baileyboym22

Nice timing, as I wasn't aware of a spray, but do use it in a water mixture for stinky feet. Love the recipe for the rinse with vinigar as well (oops spelling quickly). Bello's coat is always so soft!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I usually use a 10 to 1 ratio (10 parts water to 1 part original gold Listerine or the generic equivalent) but I have made it stronger if the occasion warrants 

It doesn't clean like a shampoo, as much as it eliminates odors in the coat, and makes a clean coat sparkle. 

I understand Newfie people use to eliminate musty smells from the coat, and I know that my Pug breeder friend uses it on Black pugs to help eliminate their dandruff at shows (they tend to flake when they get nervous).


----------



## OutWest

Thanks! Am going to try it out tomorrow. :crossfing


----------

